# Recording audio output



## Yujiri (Jun 15, 2020)

I've been on a quest to figure out how to capture audio output for a long time. Apparently OSS doesn't natively support it. Recently I managed to _kind of_ do it using audio/virtual_oss (specifically `virtual_oss -C 2 -c 2 -r 48000 -b 16 -s 1024 -f /dev/null -w vdsp -l dsp`), but with two inadequacies: 

It stops the audio from playing at the same time. Ideally I could use to be able to hear it and record it at the same time.
I can't get OBS to detect the virtual device, so the audio output recording has to be done separately from audio input and video (causing difficulties with synchronization). I know OBS depends on pulseaudio to be able to detect any devices on FreeBSD.
So my question is how to solve these two remaining issues. If I can solve at least one of them, it might be enough to get me to do my video recording on FreeBSD instead of resorting to OBS on a Windows machine.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 15, 2020)

Yujiri said:


> It stops the audio from playing at the same time. Ideally I could use to be able to hear it and record it at the same time.



Put something instead of /dev/null there. `-P /dev/dsp1 -R /dev/null`, for example.


----------



## Yujiri (Jun 15, 2020)

Lol, now I feel dumb for not thinking of that. It worked, thank you


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 26, 2020)

Yujiri said:


> Lol, now I feel dumb for not thinking of that. It worked, thank you


How did you manage to get that working with obs-studio?


----------

